# Optimizar Gentoo

## diegoto

Estoy en la lucha de optimizar al maximo Gentoo. Con respecto a los servicios.

```

ULTRA-TUX init.d # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

para que es el urandom, local, localmount, rmnologin ?? puedo deshabilitar alguno ?

-----------------------------------------------------------

Despues para optimizar la carga de KDE alguna sugerencia ?? La carga de Firefox ?? me tarda 5/7 segundos.

Les dejo las características de mi máquina.

Pentium 4 - 3.0GHZ - EMT64

512MB RAM

Video: ATI X600XT - funcionando con ati-drivers y dri

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Yo tambien pase por eso cuando lo estaba optimizando... pero lo deje asi, que no me hacia gracia que un dia no arrancara y tener que bootear del live  :Very Happy: 

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Despues para optimizar la carga de KDE alguna sugerencia ?? La carga de Firefox ?? me tarda 5/7 segundos.
> 
> 

 

Has probado Prelink? mejora mucho la carga del sistema en general 

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Prelink

En un post del foro ingles alguien menciono que en sistemas amd64 en vez de realizar como dice el howto (que segun el ya estaba anticuado o algo asi): 

```
prelink -avmfR
```

 es mas conveniente hacer 

```
prelink -afR
```

 y al actualizar, instalar programas, ejecutar 

```
prelink -aqR 
```

SAludos

EDIT: es en cualquier sistema de 64 bits

fuente: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494955-highlight-prelink+kde.html

----------

## Ark del KAOS

¿Ese cambio en el prelink merecería la pena para x86?

----------

## pacho2

Quizás te interese:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197983

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Pacho2 si lo estuve viendo pero mucho no me sirvió.

Pregunto para ver si alguien realmente acelero gentoo, porque la verdad deja mucho que desear. Yo vengo de Slackware y pareciera que era mas rapido y encima estaba compilado para 32bits.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

¿en qué notas que es más lento?

Si te refieres a la velocidad de arranque, ya te digo que la forma de arrancar de slackware es más rápida que la de gentoo..., pero no sólo de la velocidad de arranque vive el hombre xD

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## diegoto

Como dices la velocidad de arranque es superior la de slackware. Despues es lo mismo. pero igual siento esa necesidad de que arranque rapido !!

----------

## flaab_0n

A mi me salen muchos procesos de inicio rotos. ¿Esto que significa? Que vale la pena eliminarlos?

```

localhost flaab # rc-update show

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/keymaps

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/clock

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/localmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/consolefont

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/modules

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/urandom

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkroot

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/rmnologin

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkfs

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/local

           alsasound |      default                  

             apache2 |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

              net.lo | boot default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default    

```

Gracias =)

----------

## ekz

No has seguido el "truco" de poner xdm en boot??

lo pillas en el hilo que citó pacho2, o aqui http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/692

yo aunque tengo -r4 igual lo segui   :Smile: 

SAludos

----------

## diegoto

Publico un par de tiempos que tome aproximados de mi arranque. Si alguien puede hacer lo mismo se lo agradecería.

```

Kernel 8,3

Sistema 14,6

KDM 10,6

KDE 7,8

Firefox 5

```

El kernel va desde que presiono ENTER en grub hasta que arranca la parte del sistema de Gentoo.

El sistema va desde la terminación del kernel hasta que dice inicializando KDM.

El KDE desde que presiono ENTER en KDM hasta que la pantalla de bienvenida desaparece

Los valores son en segundos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si es por acelerar el arranque, a mi me mejoró un poco (-10 segundos mas o menos) después de poner en funcionamiento read ahead, que ya ni recuerdo como ni de donde lo saqué. Mi pc va desde que le doy enter a grub hasta que tengo el prompt pidiendo login (no uso kdm ni gdm ni xdm) en 45 segudos, un pentium III 800 con disco ide de 7200 rpm.

Lento, pero la reinicio tan poco a la pobre (una vez cada 10 o 15 dias promedio)  que no me molesta en absoluto!

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Ten en cuenta que el sistema de arranque de slackware y gentoo es distinto, el de gentoo no lanza los servicios en paralelo (sé que hay una opción para hacerlo, pero a mi me va exactamente igual :-/), sólo comentar que en los bugs hay algún comienzo para incluir "upstart" en gentoo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150190

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

Añade a tu /etc/make.conf el siguiente parámetro:

```
EXTRA_ECONF="--with-gnu-ld"
```

Puedes ver lo que hace descargando y descomprimiendo casi cualquier código fuente:

```

 ./configure --help | grep gnu

  --with-gnu-ld           assume the C compiler uses GNU ld default=no

```

gnu-ld es el único enlazador soportado por Gentoo. Cualquier script configure medianamente decente lo detecta, pero la gran mayoría de ellos, si por defecto toma el valor no, evitarán usarlo.

Añade a tu archivo /etc/env.d/99local el siguiente parámetro:

```
LDEMULATION=elf_x86_64
```

La alternativa para sistemas de 32bits sería elf_i386. Y ejecuta 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 (aunque sólo lo hará útil en esa terminal, lo mejor es reiniciar para que surta efecto cada vez que inicias sesión).

Con ello y tras un emerge -e world (cuidado hay uno o dos paquetes que no lo admiten o ignoran (grub es uno de los que lo ignora)). Observarás que la diferencia se nota a simple vista. (La labor de prelink se realiza completamente en paralelo a la del enlazador, según todo lo que he leído).

Hay otras opciones interesantes en los scripts configure no tenidas en cuenta por las USEs de Gentoo, como el --with-pic (sobre todo si se usa prelink); pero esta no la recomiendo en x86 (dado que no surte efecto) y con mi Turion64x2 aún no he jugado con ella... Pero ahí queda.

----------

## LaTex2e

Con initng en 29 segundos desde grub hasta gdm  :Shocked: 

http://blogs.gnome.org/view/mr/2005/11/09/0

Recuerdo cuando los de gentoo  eramos los más rápidos, pero parece que ya llovio desde eso   :Sad: 

Saludos.

----------

## achaw

Yo estuve probando initng un tiempo y nunca lo pude hacer correr bien...despues me canse, no se como andara ahora pero creo que en gentoo esta medio verde...

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Recuerdo cuando los de gentoo eramos los más rápidos

 

en que era mas rápida gentoo según tú ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Jejeje, llevaba tiempo sin ver uno de estos posts tan hilarantes sobre la velocidad supuesta de Gentoo  :Razz: 

Siempre me han hecha gracia, no lo puedo evitar. Si se quiere más velocidad, la única solución que existe a día de hoy es comprarse una cpu más rápida, o mejor, un pc con varias cpus.

Gentoo es tan rápida como cualquier otra distro si está bien configurada, ni más, ni menos. Lo siento por los fans de las CFLAGS de 80 líneas, prelink, -O3 y gcc-7-alpha1. La gran magia de Gentoo es que te permite el nivel de configurabilidad y adaptación de una metadistro como LFS, pero con la flexibilidad de los ports de BSD, y con la facilidad de uso del mando de una televisión. Gran parte de dichos mecanismos de traducen en cosas como las USE flags, el sistema portage y baselayout.

El sistema init de gentoo no es un sysvinit estándar, sino modificado, y eso está bien porque nos permite dar nombers a los runlevels y hacer cosas muy monas con poquito esfuerzo. Sin embargo, no es el más optimo, y se lleva fatal con las cargas paralelas. Como ya han dicho por ahí, si realmente tu problema es arrancar 10 segundos antes, intenta usar initng.

Si realmente tienes poquitos servicios, deberían cargar rápido, así que asegúrate de que el tiempo de carga no se gasta en un 90% cargando el kernel. Eso lo puedes comprobar con un sencillo examen visual al arrancar. Si es así, deja de preocuparte por el arranque de gentoo, y prepárate para pasar unos días trasteando con el kernel para intentar hacerlo arrancar más rápido (no te preocupes por el tiempo perdido, en unos 2 o 3 mil años, lo recuperarás con el arranque super rápido   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Quizás tu problema sea simplemente la máquina, hay pcs que arrancan más rápido que otros. Nada se puede hacer con eso, a no ser que estés dispuesto a hacer experimentos altamente peligrosos y reflashear tu BIOS.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer si realmente sientes una necesidad imperiosa de ser el más rápido (recuerda que no siempre eso es bueno   :Laughing:  ) es usar suspend2 o suspend para apagar y resucitar tu pc. Así te ahorrarás todo el arranque del SO.

----------

## sefirotsama

Carag alos servicios de inicio en paralelo.

Mete el xdm en el boot, el resto de servicios NO vitales, ponlos en default. De esta manera arrancaras las X lo mas rapido posible y mientras haces login y cargas KDE el resto de servicios se estaran cargando en segundo plano.

Busca la guia "como volar con gentoo"

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Carag alos servicios de inicio en paralelo.
> 
> Mete el xdm en el boot, el resto de servicios NO vitales, ponlos en default. De esta manera arrancaras las X lo mas rapido posible y mientras haces login y cargas KDE el resto de servicios se estaran cargando en segundo plano.
> 
> Busca la guia "como volar con gentoo"

 

Esa guía: 

1.- Es antigua

2.- Que yo sepa, no se actualiza

3.- En su tiempo ya tenía incorreciones, ahora supongo que más

Si me equivoco, corregidme, pues dicha guía no está entre mis sitios más visitados y puede que me haya perdido algo en los dos últimos añosñ.

Como ya comenté más arriba, el init de Gentoo no se lleva bien con RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes". Muchos servicios harán cosas raras al iniciar, y otros, simplemente fallarán. En cualquier caso, esa opción no hace las cosas mucho más rápidas. El problema de fondo es una limitación del sysvinit, en el cual está basado el init de Gentoo.

Si de verdad quereis jugárosla con este tipo de guías mágicas que harán que vuestra máquina vaya un 180% más rápido  :Razz:  mejor hacer antes un backup de /etc. Y anotad bien los cambios que haceis.

Lo del xdm, si, es cierto (hasta cierto punto) si usas un login gráfico. Pero luego no te quejes si entras en kde y tu servidor apache no está aún activo. Te da una sensación un tanto windowsera, eso de ver como tu ordenador está aún cargando servicios mientras tu te has logeado. De todas formas, si lo que cuenta en esta maratón es la sensación de haber arrancado antes, entonces es un truco válido.

----------

## LaTex2e

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Recuerdo cuando los de gentoo eramos los más rápidos 
> 
> en que era mas rápida gentoo según tú ?
> 
> saluetes

 

bueno pues me refiero, a que cuando pase de debian a gentoo, ya hace unos añitos, si noté claramente en gentoo una agilidad que no tenía mi sistema en debian y era claramente mucho más fluido que madrake  y no digamos que suse, eso sin contar que la gestión de gentoo está mucho menos sobrecargada que las otras distribuciones, en las que..., según mi punto de vista, nunca acaban de estar bien integradas las herramientas de configuración.

Hoy en día con equipos mucho más potentes, es difícil de apreciar la diferencia de "velocidad" entre aplicaciones, digamos por ejemplo..., entre gentoo y debian, la compilación del paquete para una determinada arquitectura ya no se nota tanto como en máquinas menos potentes, de echo en la mayoría de las aplicaciones es imposible de apreciar.

Sobre el arranque, gentoo tiene su propio sistema que dista mucho de ser malo, de echo para mi gusto es de los mejores, pero vuelvo a lo mismo, para equipos de hoy en día está ya obsoleto, existe un interesante articulo de Scott James, de Canonical, que además está traducido en este blog 

http://www.migue.org/diario/2006/08/upstart-el-sustituto-de-init-en-ubuntu.html

Pero bueno..., desde mi punto de vista lo que siempre hará que Gentoo superior a otras distribuciones, es precisamente como se gestiona la destribución en si, solo el echo de instalar el paquete desde sus fuentes, ya evita muchos bugs que se pueden crear al empaquetarlo, el echo de tener el software actualizado también te ayuda a que estén corregidos bugs que el creador del programa arregló desde su versión anterior, el sistema configuración es excelente, no se rellena el sistema de miles de scripts mal integrados que al final resulta que si tocas el fichero manualmente el script no se entera y la próxima vez que lo ejecutas falla o te borra tú modificación manual, sin hablar por otro lado el trabajo que supone aprenderse que hace cada uno de esos cientos de scripts y como modifican tu configuración, y ya por último y para mi lo más importante de Gentoo, que instalas exactamente lo que necesitas y quieres, X modulares, KDE modular, etc, en otras te intalan cientos de megas de absolutamente de todo y al final resulta hasta complicado saber todo lo que tienes instalado.

En fin..., esperemos que tengamos Gentoo, por mucho años.

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Como dices la velocidad de arranque es superior la de slackware

 

Con el baselayout2 esto dejarÃ¡ de ser asÃ­, si no recuerdo mal los scripts de arranque de los servicios pasarÃ¡n de ser codigo bash a C, quitando como dependencia del sistema base de gentoo a bash y haciendo que el arranque sea tan rÃ¡pido como el de slackware

EDITO -> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20070416-newsletter.xml

----------

## i92guboj

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *diegoto wrote:*   Como dices la velocidad de arranque es superior la de slackware 
> 
> Con el baselayout2 esto dejarÃ¡ de ser asÃ­, si no recuerdo mal los scripts de arranque de los servicios pasarÃ¡n de ser codigo bash a C, quitando como dependencia del sistema base de gentoo a bash y haciendo que el arranque sea tan rÃ¡pido como el de slackware
> 
> EDITO -> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20070416-newsletter.xml

 

No estoy mucho en el tema, y corrígeme si me equivoco, pero lo único que se va a traducir de bash a C va a ser el script /sbin/rc. Los scripts de init.d seguirán siendo bash.

He probado baselayout-2-alpha3, que está en portage masked, y no veo mejoría significativa para nada en el tiempo de arranque. Fallan algunos servicios, eso es normal, está en alpha aún. Pero la velocidad debería indicar mejora alguna, lo cual no alcanzo yo a ver... Quizás deba comprarme un cronómetro de precisión para poder notarlo jeje. No se.

De todas formas, ya se verá cuando salga la primera estable.

----------

## jolly

escribo poco, pero quiero dejar patente que mi opinio coincide totalmente con la de 6thpink, llevo usando gentoo alrededor de 5 años en el pc de mi casa. Aparte uso el portatil del curro y el sobremesa del curro. En el pc de casa siempre uso gentoo, en los del curro voy alternado, pero al final acabo con gentoo, la diferencia es que si necesito mysql rapidamente puedo tardar 30 minutos en instalar, por eso normalmente uso debian y una instalacion de gentoo con todo lo que me pueda hacer falta. Lo que queria decir es que gentoo, bajo mi experiencia es mas lenta que las demas, pero esa no es la ventaja de gentoo. La ventaja de gentoo, bajo mi punto de vista es la personalizacion, los repositorios, el foro, y que no hay version nueva. Tu instalacion de hace 5 años sigue al dia, no tengo que esperar 6 meses a que mi distribucion "X" incluya la version x del paquete que necesito. Creo que me explico como el culo, pero los que llevais tiempo usando gentoo sabeis que gentoo no es mas rapida, pero si es la que se ajusta mas a lo que necesitas. Para quien busque velocidad gentoo no es su distribucion.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Hoy en día con equipos mucho más potentes, es difícil de apreciar la diferencia de "velocidad" entre aplicaciones, digamos por ejemplo..., entre gentoo y debian, la compilación del paquete para una determinada arquitectura ya no se nota tanto como en máquinas menos potentes, de echo en la mayoría de las aplicaciones es imposible de apreciar. 

 

entonces estamos de acuerdo, gentoo no es mas rápida.

El baselayout-2 tb. lo he probao y en una máquina potente como era de esperar no se nota nada, en un equipo modesto por lo que se lee si se debería notar alguna mejoría.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu instalacion de hace 5 años sigue al dia, no tengo que esperar 6 meses a que mi distribucion "X" incluya la version x del paquete que necesito. 

 

que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero en las demás distros las actualizaciones son muy similares a gentoo, osea, no hay que esperar a una nueva versión de la distro para actualizar un paquete. No era asi al menos la última vez que usé fedora.

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver gringo, el resto de distros tambiÃ©n actualizan cada dia... es mÃ¡s los ubuntitas parece que no duermen...

Eso si, ninguno serÃ¡ tan transaperente como nuestro gentoo, y no he visto nadie diga con tanta claridad que USE utilizar para cada programa y dar o no soporte  a un programa para ciertos aspectos. Todos gestionan dependendencias y actualizan sus DB cada dia sin problemas.

Se hecha de menos un "gestor grafico" de portage para los dias de pereza, de los que hay el unico que me convence es el kuroo (qt) i parece que no se renueve mucho respecto a portage utiliza palabras clave viejas y me destrozÃ³ algunos archivos de /etc/portage por lo que desapareciÃ³ al momento. AÃºn asÃ­ estaba bien graficamente.

No sÃ©, update-manager seria....

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero en las demás distros las actualizaciones son muy similares a gentoo, osea, no hay que esperar a una nueva versión de la distro para actualizar un paquete. No era asi al menos la última vez que usé fedora.
> 
> 

 

Depende de lo que hablemos.

En las distros binarias, no se pueden actualizar ciertos componentes así como así.

Cualquier paquete que cambie su ABI al ser actualizado, no puede ser actualizado sin actualizar también TODOS los demás paquetes que dependan de él. Por eso, cosas como la toolchain, o python, o incluso X, no pueden ser actualizados sino instalando una nueva versión de la distro. Por eso también, los repositorios de software para cada versión de una distro binaria, son distintos. Porque los paquetes para cada versión están compilados con las librerías que van en dicha versión.

----------

## ColdWind

Contestando a la pregunta inicial:

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> para que es el urandom, local, localmount, rmnologin ?? puedo deshabilitar alguno ?
> 
> 

 

localmount:

De /etc/init.d/localmount:

```

(...)

# Mount local filesystems on /etc/fstab

(...)

/sbin/swapon -a

(...)

```

Monta las particiones básicas, incluida la swap. Parece bastante importante.

urandom: Lo necesitas.

local: Sirve para añadir los programas que tu quieras al arranque (usando /etc/conf.d/local.*). Si no lo usas puedes desactivarlo, pero no va a acelerar nada.

rmnologin: No sé que hace. pero si lees el script verás que no vas a ganar nada en velocidad desactivandolo.

----------

